# Servlet aufrufen aus JSF



## Verena22 (12. Jan 2007)

Hallo, ich bin neu im Thema JSF und suche gerade nach einer Möglichkeit, wie man bei einer Action aus einer JSF ein eigenes Servlet aufrufen kann. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## HLX (12. Jan 2007)

Du kannst es mit JSP versuchen. Niemand zwingt dich JSF voll durchzuziehen - ist allerdings nicht gerade schön das FacesServlet zu umgehen...

Innerhalb einer JSF-Anwendung hast du über den FacesContext i.d.R. Zugriff auf alles was du brauchst. Wozu dann ein eigenes Servlet? Tut´s nicht auch ne einfache Klasse?


----------



## Verena22 (12. Jan 2007)

das Servlet sollte eigentlich den Zweck haben als eigene Navigation zu dienen, welches je nach Fall einen oder mehrere WebServices aufrufen soll. Wenn ein WebService aufgerufen werden muss, mag das noch alles so umsetzbar sein, aber was macht man im Fall von mehreren? Das wäre jetzt mal interessant.


----------



## HLX (12. Jan 2007)

Wie werden die Webservices denn aus dem Servlet angesprochen?


----------



## Verena22 (15. Jan 2007)

noch werden sie gar nicht angesprochen, da ich mich gerade in die Funktionsweise all dessen einarbeite und es die Webservices noch nicht gibt.


----------



## HLX (15. Jan 2007)

Gut. Prinzipiell gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du dafür nicht unbedingt ein Servlet brauchst, sondern das dies auch mit einer gewöhnlichen Java Klasse geschehen kann. Als Ausgangspunkt verwendest du dann die Backing Bean, die du in JSF definiert hast. und ersparst dir damit jegliche Weiterleitung.

Alle Informationen, die du in Servlets normalerweise verwendest solltest du über den FacesContext bzw. den ExternalContext erhalten. Wenn eine JSF-Anwendung gestartet ist, stehen dir diese beiden Objekte überall zur Verfügung.


----------

